# Windscreen Wipers Won't turn off!



## p_ranglin (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey All,
So i'm working on a 1981 VW Rabbit 1.6 Diesel SOHC engine (the L Custom). We had a series of storms this winter (like everyone else in the northeast) and yesterday my wipers turned on, but didn't turn off. I am yet to check the relay, but want to see what you guys might think before I do so. For now, I took out the fuse because all the salt fly-ups are making the wipers damage the glass, and it's not actively raining/snowing right now so having them always off is risky, but not completely dangerous for the short trips I've been taking. 
Any ideas?


----------

